# Dual 11" Motor Comparison Netgain/Kostov



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

*I am looking for positives 'vs' negatives on both motor brands.* 




LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> *Netgain Motors
> 
> **WarP 11HV Motos/ TransWarp Motor11HV*
> 
> ...


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

power? weight? how long it can last? (both) 

p.s. now, chevy vs.ford began : ))))


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> *Netgain Motors*
> 
> *WarP 11HV Motos/ TransWarp Motor11HV*
> 
> ...


you have warps11 in your rig -right?
*5,500/ 9,000 short burst! *- that's a lot! it's in watts or...? does it mean it can't do long burst?


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

I was wondering if Kostov would ever offer this from the factory, and it appears they were reading my mind lol. MSRP of $4,800 doesn't sound too bad either. Is the $10k or so price I've seen quoted for siamesed 11 inch Netgain motors from Jim Husted include the Gear Vendors overdrive unit, or is that extra?


----------



## glaurung (Nov 11, 2009)

I have one dual11 on my Rangie so they are really selling those. Mine is 400volt nominal, but that may still be just like the one they are selling now.
Jim Husted motors are specially made for racing, i would guess they are much improved from standard motor.And can take more amps
Harri


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

gor said:


> you have warps11 in your rig -right?
> *5,500/ 9,000 short burst! *- that's a lot! it's in watts or...? does it mean it can't do long burst?


I have the basic Warp 11", not the HV versions. My motors would never hit 9,000 rpms with 170V each. I need the HV motors to reach the higher rpms.


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> I have the basic Warp 11", not the HV versions. My motors would never hit 9,000 rpms with 170V each. I need the HV motors to reach the higher rpms.


oh, i see - where "5000/9000 short butst" quote from?

for regular 11'' 4000 at 72v; so 9000 should be at 162v; their limit, i believe 168 - so in this border line near limit - woodoo science applies - i guess : )


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I have been speaking with George at Netgain motors, he provided me with the shear strength for the 11" HV Warp motors. I needed this info to move forward and beyond the 2000amps now being used by the Zilla 2k's. The motors can handle a 3000amp 300V controller and survive. The tires will break loose or the car would launch quicker without shearing the motor, now if your drivetrain snapped a part and locked-up that is a different story! 

Team Haiyin Racing is bringing EV Drag Racing to a whole new level in 2012.


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

spreadsheet (.ods): warp 11, 9, 7 & k9/220.140 
ruff approximation... A, V, gear rat. - variable; 
pict: amps about 500; volts - at spec redline; geared to about 80 mph (or plug-in your pumpkin for direct drive)


p.s. Ron, i didn't know if your conversion closer to sz/swift(geo-metro) or pt-cruiser, but i had data and put both 


2011.09.22 - old file updated
added ADC FB1 4001 
http://www.evparts.com/products/str...-to-192-volt-street-vehicle-motors/mt2120.htm​


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

gor said:


> spreadsheet (.ods): warp 11, 9, 7 & k9/220.140
> ruff approximation... A, V, gear rat. - variable;
> pict: amps about 500; volts - at spec redline; geared to about 80 mph (or plug-in your pumpkin for direct drive)
> 
> ...


The last attached picture really got me thinking...

The Warp7 has A LOT of rpm in it...wow..this just furthers my assertion that a Wapr9HV (Warp9 shell with Warp 7 internals with interpoles) would be hands down "the" motor for the average DIY'er. Just like the the Warp11HV is THE motor for Racers.


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

adc fb1 9'' added to prev. post 
http://www.evparts.com/products/street-vehicle/motors--dot/96-to-192-volt-street-vehicle-motors/mt2120.htm
ADC FB1 4001. 9'' One Hour KW rating: 17.3KW @ 96VDC, 20.8KW @ 120VDC, 22.9 [email protected] 144VDC 6000 rpm 1220a 300ft-lbs, Weight: *143lbs 64.9kg *​ 

files updated (prev.post)​ 
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showpost.php?p=259873&postcount=10


pict: warp9 and adc9 w/o redline considerations​ 
p.s. can't upload (attach) file ... hmm.. it says "forum database error" ... ... can upload only some peaces, demit


----------

